# Invitation received but wrong claim of points



## Aumi (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi All,

Here is a tragic situation, I have received invitation for 189, but just realized I have incorrectly ticked yes for the question - does the client complete Australian study requirement which gave me 5 points extra. My points claimed are 70 but I stand for only 65. 
How do I now get the invitation cancelled so that I can update my EOI? 
Please help.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

I'd say just go into the EOI and make the changes needed and ignore the invite. If you do not apply it within time it will be withdrawn.


----------



## Aumi (Sep 7, 2012)

Thank you for your reply shel.
But how do I go to the EOI? it has been frozen.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

Frozen? I thought you could update EOI with new details. Or is this just since you received the invitation?


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

Just need to wait for the 60 days to lapse, but don't apply any application. Then the EOI will be activated again.



_shel said:


> Frozen? I thought you could update EOI with new details. Or is this just since you received the invitation?


----------



## Aumi (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks buddi! It will lapse from
1 November. But on that day another round of invitation will be issued. It might happen that I again receive an invitation and do not get time to update my EOI?

Would you guys suggest to submit another EOI now so that I stand chances for October round?

Thank you all


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

Not sure DIAC's policy regarding this, but it's a bit doggy I must say. You need to be careful though. What if they figure that out later? Because your credentials have been stored in their system.



Aumi said:


> Thanks buddi! It will lapse from
> 1 November. But on that day another round of invitation will be issued. It might happen that I again receive an invitation and do not get time to update my EOI?
> 
> Would you guys suggest to submit another EOI now so that I stand chances for October round?
> ...


----------



## Aumi (Sep 7, 2012)

I do not want to take any risk as I am totally honest and genuine. Would you suggest I should ask DIAC's about this and ask for a possible solution?


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

I don't think it is dodgy at all. Now if you lodged another EOI with 20 more points, that is dodgy, less or the same not at all. 
But I don't know DIAC pollicy on this it being a new system. But you would be better ignoring, lodging new EOI and waiting. Yes you may miss the next round but it saves worry and its not the longest wait.


----------



## kitty12 (Aug 27, 2012)

_shel said:


> I don't think it is dodgy at all. Now if you lodged another EOI with 20 more points, that is dodgy, less or the same not at all.
> But I don't know DIAC pollicy on this it being a new system. But you would be better ignoring, lodging new EOI and waiting. Yes you may miss the next round but it saves worry and its not the longest wait.


you can always create brand new EOI from the scratch so you won't miss out on the next round on 15 Sept. Not sure if DIAC limits one person to only one EOI.


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

Why it's not doggy? he's already received an invite. Now there's a vacant place for somebody (say out of 900 places for Oct, same as in Sep) because his EOI has been frozen. That place should then be opened for a new EOI or an EOI with lower score (different people). If he applies a new EOI and presumably receives another invite in Oct for example, then he has two places. But one would only be used for application, the other is wasted for 60 days why someone is waiting for it. Wouldn't that be fair? What if everyone does it? 






_shel said:


> I don't think it is dodgy at all. Now if you lodged another EOI with 20 more points, that is dodgy, less or the same not at all.
> But I don't know DIAC pollicy on this it being a new system. But you would be better ignoring, lodging new EOI and waiting. Yes you may miss the next round but it saves worry and its not the longest wait.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

If he could cancel this invite it is not going to be offered to you or anybody else because they only invite once per month. The place is not going to waste because it won't be used. DIAC have a limit of how many visas they issue each year which they usually exceed. 
Now if it was an actual application not an EOI that is wrong, visa grabbing to get 2 or more visas of different types to keep ones options open. But this is just an invite.


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

I didn't say this place is wasted perpetually. But still, someone would probably receive this place already instead of waiting for another 60 days because of one extra place he's got and doesn't use in this period. It is a waste of time and opportunity for someone else then. What if that person's conditions change after this 60 days period. For example, his age turns 33 and he loses 5 points so no longer has enough points for the next round of invitations. Think about the implications of this.

I think that's why every time you log into your EOI account, you have to tick yes to several agreements on not providing misleading information, not abusing the system etc. The integrity of the whole system depends on this which then allow equal opportunity for everyone. I am surprised as a moderator of this forum you could encourage such thing!





_shel said:


> If he could cancel this invite it is not going to be offered to you or anybody else because they only invite once per month. The place is not going to waste because it won't be used. DIAC have a limit of how many visas they issue each year which they usually exceed.
> Now if it was an actual application not an EOI that is wrong, visa grabbing to get 2 or more visas of different types to keep ones options open. But this is just an invite.


----------



## kitty12 (Aug 27, 2012)

i understand your reasoning but please point to any where in Skillselect T&C or DIAC officially limits only one EOI per person, i can't find this info anywhere.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

buddi said:


> I didn't say this place is wasted perpetually. But still, someone would probably receive this place already instead of waiting for another 60 days because of one extra place he's got and doesn't use in this period. It is a waste of time and opportunity for someone else then. What if that person's conditions change after this 60 days period. For example, his age turns 33 and he loses 5 points so no longer has enough points for the next round of invitations. Think about the implications of this.
> 
> I think that's why every time you log into your EOI account, you have to tick yes to several agreements on not providing misleading information, not abusing the system etc. The integrity of the whole system depends on this which then allow equal opportunity for everyone. I am surprised as a moderator of this forum you could encourage such thing!



I think you're getting a little bit worked up over nothing. The person already ADMITTED that he made a mistake, hence why he is not applying for the visa. I think there is a massive difference between making a mistake, which as human, we can all make and actually providing fraudulent information or abusing the system. As Shel has said, this is just an invitation - you can't exactly abuse it and there is no promise of a visa that comes with it. At worse, you have to wait a bit longer for an invitation, which in the grand scheme of things is a small price to pay for a visa and you would actually have had to wait longer for a new space to be created had the person just gone ahead and applied for a visa.

Unfortunately, if someone else loses out, that's tough luck. That's the risk that we all accept when applying for a visa and even with an invitation in hand, there is no guarantee that a visa will be issued. Additionally, we all have a responsibility to plan our migration journey well enough to ensure that we do not lose out on valuable points because we slacked in lodging an EOI or applying for a visa when the process was a lot simpler and are now getting older, etc.

From where I am standing, the person is already losing out on an opportunity because of a mistake which he is now looking to rectify and for sure, he would have loved to apply for a visa - let's be a bit more supportive of each other as that's the main purpose of someone coming on the forum to ask for advice. I'm sure that if you found yourself in a similar situation, you would be counting on the support of other forum members to help you overcome the initial disappointment.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

AFAIK, you can submit multiple EOI for different visa, but what granted last will govern.
Eg, u submit EOI for 189 and 457, if 457 come last, ur 189 will be overruled by 457.

I think the same is applicable for all. 

Goodluck!


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

I understand the OP admitted the mistake and I already advised him to wait for 60 days when his EOI become active again to correct his information. Then he could be considered for next rounds of invitation. I believe this is a right thing to do considering the limited knowledge we all have about the new SkillSelect system.

The OP is then contemplating to submit for a new EOI to be considered for an invitation for the same subclass of visa, I believe 189. This is not right as I have explained in the above. If DIAC has not said anything about it, then it is obviously a loop-hole in their system. I am sure they will have to rectify it somehow down the line. Imagine thousands of people do the same thing, say one same people with multiple EOIs with different points. The points distribution, the number of EOIs for each subclass, other statistics etc will all be compromised. The system will crash. Think about the complication of this, please.

An invitation is not a guarantee of a visa but without an invitation there will be no visa. 




Maz25 said:


> I think you're getting a little bit worked up over nothing. The person already ADMITTED that he made a mistake, hence why he is not applying for the visa. I think there is a massive difference between making a mistake, which as human, we can all make and actually providing fraudulent information or abusing the system. As Shel has said, this is just an invitation - you can't exactly abuse it and there is no promise of a visa that comes with it. At worse, you have to wait a bit longer for an invitation, which in the grand scheme of things is a small price to pay for a visa and you would actually have had to wait longer for a new space to be created had the person just gone ahead and applied for a visa.
> 
> Unfortunately, if someone else loses out, that's tough luck. That's the risk that we all accept when applying for a visa and even with an invitation in hand, there is no guarantee that a visa will be issued. Additionally, we all have a responsibility to plan our migration journey well enough to ensure that we do not lose out on valuable points because we slacked in lodging an EOI or applying for a visa when the process was a lot simpler and are now getting older, etc.
> 
> From where I am standing, the person is already losing out on an opportunity because of a mistake which he is now looking to rectify and for sure, he would have loved to apply for a visa - let's be a bit more supportive of each other as that's the main purpose of someone coming on the forum to ask for advice. I'm sure that if you found yourself in a similar situation, you would be counting on the support of other forum members to help you overcome the initial disappointment.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2012)

The system will crash, please! You really need to relax.


----------



## Wander_Lust (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi All,

One of my friends situation is similar to the one discussed above. He had submitted the EOI and got the invitation to apply for VISA. He subsequently applied for State Sponsorship and got it.

Now here's the catch

1. When he filed the EOI, he has mistakenly answered in affirmative to the question 'Do you meet Australian Study requirements'? Actually he doesn't.

2. DIAC has now got back to him saying they have noted that he does not meet the Aus Study requirements and that a lot of people have answered Yes to this question. They have also asked him to wait till the invitation expires and then updated the EOI.

3. My question here is : After updating the EOI (after it expires), are we going to get a new invitation from DIAC? In case yes, will my state sponsorship be still valid ( this ss from South Australia was got through the old EOI )

4. After updating the EOI, will I be directed by DIAC to again apply for SS? Or can I apply for the VISA based on the new invitation directly (using his existing SS)?

5. Is there an expiry period for the SS (South Australia) as well?

Please help us out here. 

Regards,
P


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

Maz25 said:


> I think you're getting a little bit worked up over nothing. The person already ADMITTED that he made a mistake, hence why he is not applying for the visa. I think there is a massive difference between making a mistake, which as human, we can all make and actually providing fraudulent information or abusing the system. As Shel has said, this is just an invitation - you can't exactly abuse it and there is no promise of a visa that comes with it. At worse, you have to wait a bit longer for an invitation, which in the grand scheme of things is a small price to pay for a visa and you would actually have had to wait longer for a new space to be created had the person just gone ahead and applied for a visa.
> 
> Unfortunately, if someone else loses out, that's tough luck. That's the risk that we all accept when applying for a visa and even with an invitation in hand, there is no guarantee that a visa will be issued. Additionally, we all have a responsibility to plan our migration journey well enough to ensure that we do not lose out on valuable points because we slacked in lodging an EOI or applying for a visa when the process was a lot simpler and are now getting older, etc.
> 
> From where I am standing, the person is already losing out on an opportunity because of a mistake which he is now looking to rectify and for sure, he would have loved to apply for a visa - let's be a bit more supportive of each other as that's the main purpose of someone coming on the forum to ask for advice. I'm sure that if you found yourself in a similar situation, you would be counting on the support of other forum members to help you overcome the initial disappointment.


Maybe he would have loved to apply but when you get few times to confirm the information provided than you should read that carefully and answer YES only after very close check up of all info. How many are there in the system with mistakes like this? Just wondering. Also if he would have applied for visa than he would have wasted 3060 AUD because it is mandatory that you prove to the CO the points you where invited with - > visa NOT GRANTED.
This is a very serious process and shouldn't be treated lightly, you are thinking of moving to another country and starting a new life, so how superficial can you be when you have to fill in a very very simple form that will become your EOI? 
The EOI it's very very simple if you just read a little bit and be careful what you answer. You need a little bit of attention.
But this is just my 2 cents, maybe someone else feels different.

So to all who over claimed their points be careful because you will lose your money if you lodge your visa application and you can't prove your points.


----------



## Wander_Lust (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi All, Please ignore the above post and read the message below. I have made few changes to the above post and posted below.

One of my friends situation is in a tricky situation. He had submitted the EOI and subsequently applied for State Sponsorship and got it. After getting the state grant, DIAC issued the invitation to apply for VISA.

Now here's the catch

1. When he filed the EOI, he has mistakenly answered in affirmative to the question 'Do you meet Australian Study requirements'? Actually he doesn't.

2. DIAC has now got back to him saying they have noted that he does not meet the Aus Study requirements and that a lot of people have answered Yes to this question. They have also asked him to wait till the invitation expires and then updated the EOI.

3. My question here is : After updating the EOI (after it expires), should he be applying again for State sponsorship or are we going to get a new invitation from DIAC directly without going for SS again?

4. After updating the EOI, will I be directed by DIAC to again apply for SS? Or can he apply for the VISA based on the new invitation directly (using his existing SS)?

5. Is there an expiry period for the SS (South Australia) as well?

Please help us out here.

Regards,
P


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

I guess your friend would need to contact that state directly and ask for their opinion. But my feeling is that as long as your friend after updating the EOI and still meet the 60 points pass mark then state sponsorship still valid.

Another glitch in SkillSelect system: an EOI applicant receives both 189 and 190 invitations. 







Wander_Lust said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One of my friends situation is similar to the one discussed above. He had submitted the EOI and got the invitation to apply for VISA. He subsequently applied for State Sponsorship and got it.
> 
> ...


----------



## pilipala (Sep 14, 2012)

Wander_Lust said:


> Hi All, Please ignore the above post and read the message below. I have made few changes to the above post and posted below.
> 
> One of my friends situation is in a tricky situation. He had submitted the EOI and subsequently applied for State Sponsorship and got it. After getting the state grant, DIAC issued the invitation to apply for VISA.
> 
> ...


That's interesting. Can you tell me how he didn't meet the Australian Study Requirement? Was it because he didn't study at all in Australia, or because he was short on a few weeks according to the CRICOS length?


----------



## amit26580 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi,

After 2 months of wait , Today I was about to edit my wrong EOI claim but this system is so stupid that again I have got new invitation on the old claim and dont know what is going to happen now as I can not even accept this invitation because my points are less.

I couldn't get the time to edit the EOI as today only I have for the expiry notificaition and a new invitation to submit the visa in 189 subclass..

Is there any one facing the similar issue ..I have wasted my money and time ? what should we do now ? Before to this I had a disucssion with immigration team even they were not sure what will happen in this kind of situation ....can any one share my Email of immigration Team where I can send my concerns ...as over the phone is not possible. 

Please start the new thread to collate this issue as I am sure over the period may will face the same issue and they wont be able to edit the EOI for sure...


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

amit26580 said:


> Hi,
> 
> After 2 months of wait , Today I was about to edit my wrong EOI claim but this system is so stupid that again I have got new invitation on the old claim and dont know what is going to happen now as I can not even accept this invitation because my points are less.
> 
> ...


As per DIAC website,

If after receiving two invitations to apply for a visa you do not make a visa application your Expression of Interest will be removed from SkillSelect.

Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa

So as per my understanding, it means you will have to wait again for 2 months to get this invitation expire and then can create new EOI application. 

Regards,
Athar


----------



## amit26580 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi,

DIAC will give only two chances to accept the Invitation which in my case are over because of poor logic written in the code triggring multiple invitation for the EOI which I wanted to update.That means if I wont accept this invitation I wont be eligible for OU in future.

and BTW what's the fun in waiting for another 2 months? why there is no possibility to go back to DIAC and asking for the clarification.I am sure I am not alone , there are several who are facing this issue.


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Partner Skills*

Dear Mates,

I have received invitation today to apply for 189 Visa. I claimed 60 pts which includes Partner Skills (5pts). The issue is My wife got overall IELTS 6.0 but one of the section she scored just 5. During the EOI submission they didn't ask for IELTS score (for partner) so i was able to proceed with specifying just the partner's nominated occupation. I was not sure if Partner need to have competent IELTS score to claim the points.

Today, i tried lodging Visa application and here also i was able to proceed till the payment's page. I din't submit though. Here are my questions

1) when do we have to submit Partner's IELTS scorecard to claim the points? does she needs 6.0 in all sections?
2) Post payment, what happens? how long will it take to assign a case officer? when do i have to submit all the docs to prove the points?
3) I am writing IELTS this month again to try for Band7, if i get can i update my Visa application? i can see that Information from EOI is sourced but it can be still edited. If so, i don't have to worry abt partner's skills as with Band7 i will claim 65 instead of 60.

Thanks in advance


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

amit26580 said:


> Hi,
> 
> DIAC will give only two chances to accept the Invitation which in my case are over because of poor logic written in the code triggring multiple invitation for the EOI which I wanted to update.That means if I wont accept this invitation I wont be eligible for OU in future.
> 
> and BTW what's the fun in waiting for another 2 months? why there is no possibility to go back to DIAC and asking for the clarification.I am sure I am not alone , there are several who are facing this issue.


Thanks for clarification. I was under the impression that EOI can be updated multiple times to apply different visa's during 2 years of validity with 2 months waiting constraint.


----------



## desi_aussie (Jul 7, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> I was not sure if Partner need to have competent IELTS score to claim the points.
> 
> 
> 1) when do we have to submit Partner's IELTS scorecard to claim the points? does she needs 6.0 in all sections?
> ...


Yes Competent English 6.0 in each module is required for claiming 5 points for partner. 
Other requirements are here :


> Eligibility for Partner's Point
> 
> and
> 
> Skilled –Competent English Language requirement


You are supposed to lodge the application within 60 days of ITA with all supporting documents. If a visa application is not lodged within 60 days, the invitation lapses.

Once you get the ITA, and subsequently lodge the visa application, point 60 or 65 is immaterial for further processing of the application. 

All the best


----------



## desi_aussie (Jul 7, 2012)

amit26580 said:


> and BTW what's the fun in waiting for another 2 months? why there is no possibility to go back to DIAC and asking for the clarification.I am sure I am not alone , there are several who are facing this issue.


You are right, 2 months wait is only relevant, after 1st invitation for the invitation to expire.

If both invitations have been issued (wrongly or rightly) - the EOI has lived its life. And you will have to start a new EOI.

If EOI can be withdrawn by you, or on your request (by email) by the DIAC you would be protected from running 2 simultaneous EOI for 2 months, if you starting another EOI immediately to save 2 months.

Have no clue on how to ask DIAC clarification on this & their obligation to respond.


----------



## kitty12 (Aug 27, 2012)

Just create another EOI and move on, i don't see anywhere in the T&C of SkillSelect that one person is restricted to only 1 EOI.


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

desi_aussie said:


> Yes Competent English 6.0 in each module is required for claiming 5 points for partner.
> Other requirements are here :
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. What is ITA? does it mean invitation?

I will not lodge the request now. I hope i will get all 7's this time so that i don't have to depend on Partner's IL scores.


----------



## desi_aussie (Jul 7, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> What is ITA? does it mean invitation?...... I hope i will get all 7's this time so that i don't have to depend on Partner's IL scores.


yes you are right. ITA = Invitation to Apply (for visa).

All the best for your IELTS


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> I have received invitation today to apply for 189 Visa. I claimed 60 pts which includes Partner Skills (5pts). The issue is My wife got overall IELTS 6.0 but one of the section she scored just 5. During the EOI submission they didn't ask for IELTS score (for partner) so i was able to proceed with specifying just the partner's nominated occupation. I was not sure if Partner need to have competent IELTS score to claim the points.
> 
> ...


If I were you I would not proceed with the application. You need to prove that the claims were correct at the time of invitation. So even if you or your partner receive a higher IELTS score in the future, your application might still be rejected because you made incorrect claims. If I were you I would let the current invitation lapse and update the EoI (or create a new one) once you have your new IELTS score. Applying now may be an unnecessary risk particularly because you can be sure to receive an immediate invitation with 65 points. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> If I were you I would not proceed with the application. You need to prove that the claims were correct at the time of invitation. So even if you or your partner receive a higher IELTS score in the future, your application might still be rejected because you made incorrect claims. If I were you I would let the current invitation lapse and update the EoI (or create a new one) once you have your new IELTS score. Applying now may be an unnecessary risk particularly because you can be sure to receive an immediate invitation with 65 points. Just my 2 cents...


I agree with you. Thanks for the valuable 2 cents.


----------



## amit26580 (Apr 12, 2012)

Ok Kitty & Friends, wil go with New EOI now irrespective of the curent ITA on the exixting EOI because I have lost 2 months already not more because their flaw in system...


----------



## firstshot (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello,

I too am in a bit of a quandry over my next step.
This is what i did : ACS incorrectly assessed my current work experience as 7 months instead of 2.5 years that i have been with the company. I even emailed them pointing out the mistake and they asked me to lodge a review application. I did not think it a big deal, since i got a positive assessment and went ahead with the proces without lodging the review application
When i applied for EOI I showed all 2.5 years of my current work experience as relevant instead of the 7 months that ACS assessed. Will this make a difference, since now my total experience is just over 8 years, as opposed to the 6 years i would have got. I am not sure what i need to do, since my current work experience is relevant, and marking it no would mean incorrect data.

Should i go ahead and apply for my Visa?


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2012)

What ACS say on your report means nothing. So long as you have references from employers covering the whole period of employment AND the employment is all post qualifying DIAC will assess it as skilled work.


----------



## firstshot (Feb 28, 2012)

whew, thanks a ton Shel!! you really took a load off..i've been sitting on my application for over 15 days not knowing what to do. God bless! 

Aother question,though this is not related to the topic : Do i need to list out all positions held in the company or only the current position?


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2012)

If you have been continuously employed by the same company you just need to write from - to because it is not relevant that you have moved about the company. Though you can list them if you want if for instance the job titles show seniority etc but you dont have to unless there was a break in employment then re employed in a new post.


----------



## firstshot (Feb 28, 2012)

_shel said:


> If you have been continuously employed by the same company you just need to write from - to because it is not relevant that you have moved about the company. Though you can list them if you want if for instance the job titles show seniority etc but you dont have to unless there was a break in employment then re employed in a new post.


Thank you!


----------



## swaminathan (Nov 16, 2012)

Aumi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here is a tragic situation, I have received invitation for 189, but just realized I have incorrectly ticked yes for the question - does the client complete Australian study requirement which gave me 5 points extra. My points claimed are 70 but I stand for only 65.
> How do I now get the invitation cancelled so that I can update my EOI?
> ...


Hi Aumi,

I am stuck in the same soup. Whereas my points claimed are 60 but I stand for only 55. In a months time I would be completing 8 years of work experience and would add those 5 points. My invitation will be expering on 15th Jan 2013. 

What did you do? Any suggestion or pointers would help.

Thanks,
Swami


----------



## swaminathan (Nov 16, 2012)

amit26580 said:


> Ok Kitty & Friends, wil go with New EOI now irrespective of the curent ITA on the exixting EOI because I have lost 2 months already not more because their flaw in system...


Hi amit26580,

I am in the exact same situation. My first invite is going to expire on 15th Jan 2013. What do you suggest I do. Can I apply for a fresh EOI right away, will that work and wont it cause any issues in the future.

Thanks,
Swami


----------

